# Why is 1" colnago star fork so expensive?



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

Trying to find a 1" Colnago Star fork. The prices for used ones are so darn expensive at $650 average price and it is already 2015!! what's up with this?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

It' is soooo darn expensive I resold my C-40 pre b-stay a while ago and bought a c50 for ~the same price (crazy).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The simple reason, is because they are not made anymore so they are scarce, so a NOS one costs a lot, and used ones the same...


----------

